# Mullen mouth?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I actually tried to compare mullen mouth and comfort snaffle for Myler bits. I didn't see much of difference myself... :shock: So I called Myler's about it. What the lady there said mullen moth is more severe then comfort snaffle, because snaffle collapse on bar while mullen mouth doesn't. And frankly that makes sense. So I returned it back and got snaffle.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

So it's not as flexible as a snaffle? 

Thank you! You are just an amazingly helpful person! =)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wallaby said:


> So it's not as flexible as a snaffle?
> 
> Thank you! You are just an amazingly helpful person! =)


Thanks, Wallaby! 

I don't know how to explain it, but if you bend a snaffle (if it's a correct way to say that), it bends also on bars. The mullen mouth didn't. Actually my horse acted rather strange too in it and that's why I started to call Myler's company. The only reason I got it it was the only one 5 1/4 I could find in Dover that time. But after some research and trying it once I went back and got 3 link Mikmar snaffle 5 1/4 size. Did you try 3 link on your horse (like french link, oval mouth or roller in middle)? Korsteel does some cheaper ones. My both horses prefer that.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't for the life of me find a french link in a tack store near me (we only have 3, one stocks only myler bits, one stocks western bits and normal snaffles, and the other only stocks western curbs and twisted wire snaffles) and the only non loose ring french links I can find online are $15 and up (not including shipping) which seems a little excessive to me.

I'm going to keep looking though cuz I'll probably find a cheaper one one day. Haha 

I'm just trying to find Lacey a bit that she really likes instead of just puts up with like a 1 jointed snaffle. She responds fine to the snaffle, she just doesn't do as well as I feel she could in the right bit, yknow?


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

I sometimes ride my horse is mullen mouth curb and he does just fine in it, but then again he seems to prefer solid mouth pieces to jointed ones.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmm... What do you mean by "not loose"? Like eggbutt or D-rings? I personally use eggbutt on both of them (one goes in AlBaCon, one in Mikmar now), but yes they are not cheap  (especially Mikmar OMG! the only reason I spent those money is because of the weird size I need for my horse and I couldn't find anything cheaper). 

You may want to look into something like this

STA-BRITE SS French Link Eggbutt Snaffle - 5 - eBay (item 350243021160 end time Aug-26-09 16:13:17 PDT)

French Link Eggbut English Bit 5 1/2 inch - eBay (item 180398445959 end time Aug-25-09 18:31:50 PDT)

Full Cheek French Link Snaffle Bit 5" Horse Used - eBay (item 150367290297 end time Aug-27-09 12:40:24 PDT)

The only dislike I have about these snaffles: they are stainless steel (and I personally prefer copper for some taste).


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

This is a loose ring snaffle:









I don't personally like them so much, at least on Lacey, because she always has he lips open a little with the bit in so it ends up being super easy to accidentally pull the bit through her mouth. I'm thinking a D ring or and eggbutt or a full cheek would probably have at least less of a problem with that. 

In a perfect world I'd like to get one with the happy mouth thing going on, you know how they have flavored bits? I think Miss Lacey would feel really spoiled and love one of those. Haha

Thanks for the links! I realized though that before I get all serious about getting her a new bit I should probably find out what exactly size she needs. It seems like 5" is a pretty common size so that's probably what size the bit she has now is and that one seems to be about half an inch too big. Silly me.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Mullen mouth just means that the mouthpiece is a straight bar with no joint. They're harsher than a jointed mouthpiece and you don't get as much feel for each side of the horse's mouth. Also, it makes it easier for horses to grab the bit and brace their necks, so they can ignore you (or run off with you). They are nice bits on the right horse and in the right hands, though. I used a mullen mouth kimberwick on my TB for a while because he would plow through every snaffle I put on him, and it straightened him right out. I put the copper D-ring back on and he goes beautifully in it. It all depends on what the horse needs.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Ah, interesting. For some reason I thought they had a less bend that a snaffle but more than a straight bar. I'm glad I asked!

Thanks!


----------

